# CBS Sports will stream Alabama vs. Texas A&M on its website, mobile apps



## Athlon646464 (Feb 23, 2007)

CBS Sports will stream Alabama vs. Texas A&M on its website, mobile apps

When Alabama takes on Texas A&M in college football this afternoon, CBS will have more to offer than just a dedicated "Johnny Cam" following the Heisman winner all day (no, it will not be giving away autographed memorabilia).

CBS plans to stream every SEC "Game of the Week" (most are TBD right now) it broadcasts, and this one is up first. That means fans can watch on CBSSports.com or via its iOS mobile app. As an added bonus for fans, just like its Super Bowl live stream and in the NFL's Game Rewind service, there's an All-22 "eye in the sky" angle available as an alternative to the broadcast feed.

Shot from a high view over the 50 yard line to show ever player on the field, it lets fans who dig the Xs and Os watch the way coaches do when they break down game film. Internet viewers will have the alternate camera angle plus live stats, Twitter integration, polls and on-demand video clips.

Full Story Here


----------



## Laxguy (Dec 2, 2010)

Dang! They're trying to suck me in to watch live! Something like this might make me actually start the recording....when it starts, not an hour later.


----------

